# Anyone been to Dale Hollow lately?



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

If any of you master anglers have any information to share about patterns and baits please share them. I might be headed down there tomorrow and the next couple of weekends. I'll be launching out of Eagles Cove.
I heard they were hitting on jigs, spoons and swimbaits.
C'mon RedHawkFisherman, RodMan, ShakeDown, SmallieGuy and Tee... give up the good info 
Thanks in advance!

Fish on,
Fletch


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I might even have to make a run down to the Jesus Rock!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey fletch dad lives down there now. Fishing has been slow but seems to be getting better based on what i read on smalljaw. He has got a few on big hammer swimbait but he also has not been out much. The lake is starting to cool down and they should be biting anytime now.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Last weekend was slow for us as far as big fish go. We found small fish at all depths on tubes and football head jigs. Fished out of the state park, and stayed in that part of the lake. We will be staying at Hendrick's creek Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Gents!
Hoping for some good bites this weekend.


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

if your at hendricks and things are slow, don,t be ashamed to use some of their shiners and a jig.they worked for me inthe spring in a pinch!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I was down at Dale Hollow over Labor Day weekend and found some nice smallies in 25-30 feet on a drop to the main lake river channel (the channel dropped to over 100 feet deep). Picked them up on the drop shot. That was my first time to the Hollow so I'm not sure about the fall patterns.

Good luck... hopefully you'll get in a few good weekends!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Well fishing was tough.
A couple guys caught some smaller smallmouths with swim baits.
I had one on at dusk using a swim bait but it was only about 14 inches long.
I did manage to catch some KY's using a jigging spoon between 30 and 45 feet deep. I looked for bait pods and just started knocking the crap out of anything in the area lol. I caught 5 KY's on Sunday morning and then headed home. 
All in all a nice trip with some really good people.
Note; if you launch from Eagels Cove be prepared to get wet unless you have a partner. The ramp drops off so slow that you can't get your boat off of your trailer unless the water is underneath your drivers door.
I might be going back down there on Thanksgiving weekend


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I launched out of Eagles Cove back in September. That ramp is pretty shallow and horizontal when the lake is drawn down. I was happy with the cost of a covered slip there though... $10/night. Only had to launch once!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, definitely too shallow and you'll need a partner to launch without wading.
I'll get a slip next time


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Going back down over Thanksgiving weekend (If I can talk the wife into giving me another hall pass  ).
I heard that the swim bait bite should be at full swing. Hope you smallmouth addicts can get down there and enjoy some of the fun!
I'll be staying with some buddies at Eagles Cove again. Good times!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

One more thing to mention. Looks like trolling is big right now. Not my favorite type of fishing but...
The reports I read talked about the horse creek area for trolling. one guide boated 18 fish, none big but hey I'll take some of that!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm going to go back for some more!
Anyone know of an inexpensive place to stay that is clean with a boat slip?
I'd like to have a TV since it gets dark early.
I'd even consider something off of the lake but it would have to be close.
Thanks!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Wisdom dock has decent cabins with cable TV. Sportsman's Lodge in Byrdstown is a couple miles from the lake , but does have outside electric avaiable. It is pretty close to Star Point and Eagle's Cove. Hendricks Creek is around $245 for 3 nights but has boat slip included.(I am staying there Thanksgiving weekend.) With the drawdown going on make sure and call about ramp avaiability. I still hate the State Park closed their campground Nov-March. It sucks having a camper in storage there and not being able to use it. You going down with a big group?


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Redhawk thanks for the info.

We will be there Thanksgiving weekend also. Not sure if I'll be over towards Hendricks but if you see a silver and black BassCat PanteraII with a blue stripe and an OptiMax stop by and say hello. Just wave as you approach. I had several guys cut me off last week. 

I'm not sure how many guys will be going yet. It could be as little as 4 or 5 and as many as 8 or 10. We'll be staying at Eagles Cove on Friday and Saturday and then maybe move over to Wisdom for Sunday and maybe Monday night. 
How deep are the ramps at Wisdom?
Thanks!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

I heard the lake was in full turnover.
Hope to have a good bite going this coming weekend!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Marshall is down there fishing right now. I'm sure he'll post a report on Wednesday.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Good deal I'll be looking forward to reading his report.

today plus 3 more days and I'll be headed down there - woohoo!


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Leaving late this afternoon!! Woohoo!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry so late on the report. It was pretty slow for dad and i. I only fished monday. It rained all day and only managed one decent smallmouth. Caught it on a 1/2 oz football jig in camo color with a twin tail grub on the back. I caught it on the point right by cedar hill boat slips before you would pull into the gas docks. Water was 59 degrees and dark in color. Fished up to the first island from the dam. Fished a ton of mainlake points. Dad had one hit on the swimbait but did not hook up. I have heard the jig bite is turning on but it did not happen for us. Next time i guess.


----------

